# clipping boers



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

okay, i usually clip their bellies and butts just to clean them up and take all the dirty hair off, and i let my friend try out the new clippers. :roll: anyway my showmanship goat has a butcher job haircut on her shoulders-which werent supposed to get clipped.....


, should i try to even it out or leave it? the entry date is next wednesday, is that enough time for their hair to level out? their bodies are white and heads are red. -boers-. .


----------



## badnewsboers (May 9, 2008)

Is this goat a wether by any chance? Full body clips are common practice in wethers. You can do full body clips on does too though and that would hide the oops.

What kind of clippers do you use?  What size blade was used?


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

clipping boers has to be the most complicated thing in the universe. haha i am an apprentice right now in boer clipping.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

nope , this would be a doe.i'll need to go out there and look at the blade though. thanks


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

i use a 3, a 5, a 10, scissors, and clip on combs. haha


----------

